
Show HN: Bucket Designer, a ThreeJS app for indoor gardeners - ekrof
http://www.spacebuckets.com/design/?scene=pcfan,27.8%2045.7%20-38.0,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,444444|cfl23,-15.6%20117.1%20-17.0,3.1%200.0%20-1.5%20XYZ,e0e0e0|pcfan,18.0%20117.8%20-9.7,0.0%20-1.2%200.0%20XYZ,444444|cfl23,20.7%20117.2%20-49.3,-3.1%200.0%201.6%20XYZ,e0e0e0|powerstrip,-2.5%2014.4%20-5.1,-0.4%201.5%202.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|bucket,4.1%200.0%20-30.8,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,f44336|cfl42,-24.3%20116.5%20-24.8,0.0%20-1.5%200.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|bucket,4.2%2031.4%20-30.2,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,607d8b|bucket,4.2%2056.3%20-30.4,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|cfl42,30.4%20116.1%20-2.6,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|
======
mmosta
This is a nifty tool that if anything helps the uninitiated visualize how all
the parts fit together.

I live in Montreal where conditions for outdoor growing aren't favourable and
the grow lights indoors bother me when they're out in the open.

So I'm using the spacebucket approach (with LEDs) to create contained spaces
to grow strawberries and cherry tomatoes year round.

Yield isn't spectacular but its fun and trumps anything store bought. I have
an upcoming design for microgreens using stacking 2-gal buckets.

~~~
ekrof
That is awesome, I'd like to see some pictures of your bucket and plants! I'm
growing Hot Peppers at the moment, just had my first harvest. I've also grown
a lot of cherry tomatoes, I'm a fan.

------
Rodeoclash
I'm not really sure what the use case is for this as I don't do a lot of
indoor gardening, but it's very well made. Kudos!

------
wlkr
The tool is fab but the gallery is truly inspiring, I feel a new hobby coming
on!

------
100ideas
Dear me what a long URL

